
Ask HN: Make money whilst travelling easily - Ranker97
Hi there!<p>I am a computer science student, and after university I would love to go travelling and see the world before I plant my feet. I would love to know of a particular service that I can provide from anywhere using a laptop. I would like it to be specific (so I can get good at it quickly as I don&#x27;t have much experience), and I would like there to be enough demand (so I can make enough money to sustain my travelling). I would prefer to do small tasks so it doesn&#x27;t take too long to wrap up a new delivery.<p>Any information to help my cause would be much appreciated. Or let me know if I&#x27;m barking up the wrong tree.
======
lm28469
I don't have answers to your question but I guess it's fairly easy to either
get a remote job or work as a freelancer these days.

Depending on the country you visit / your home country it might be straight up
illegal to work (visa limitations). In most countries you'll need a legal
status (insurances, taxes, &c).

You can game the system and probably get away with it for a while but when you
eventually will settle down and need proof of income or other documents it'll
be a pain. It's not a deal breaker per say but look into these things
seriously.

~~~
Ranker97
That's a very good point, thanks:)

------
duiker101
Tough. You can check copy writing, teaching English online or something from
UpWork/OtherFreelanceWebsites Honestly, I would suggest working and saving up
(I did it twice like that) so you can enjoy your travels more. I met also
people that do little local jobs here and there to sustain their travels. Some
countries might not care but some are pretty strict on this being a NO-NO.

------
keiferski
Google “digital nomad” if you haven’t already. You can likely find a remote
tech or support job.

